# Buying sim card for ipad



## suesi (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,
Has anyone any suggestions for the cheapest way to get access to the internet whilst in Italy ? When I was here in March i went to MediaWorld in Bergamo and paid €10 for one month for 2gb. I only needed it for 2 weeks and it didnt run out. So now I am here again and went to the same shop expecting to be able to do the same thing again, ie buy a new card for €10. Again i only need it for two weeks but of course I know you can only buy a month or more. Apparently in March it was an offer from TIM and now it was €20. This is €5 to reactivate the exisitng card in the Ipad and €15 for 2gb forma month.
They were really helpful in the store so no complaints there but I couldnt understand why I couldnt just have a brand new Sim card and therefore not have to pay the recharge fee ?
I am thinking that it may be cheaper and less hassle, to take a yearly contract as I come over often enough.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You can buy a new card from any provider. 

It'll cost you €10 including €5 of credit. You'll then have to make sure there is enough credit on the SIM to activate the offer. Usually if you buy a new SIM they don't charge you to activate an offer.

Usually Wind and 3 tend to be cheaper. Doesn't 3.UK have some sort of offer for use in Italy or is that gone?


----------



## suesi (Apr 27, 2011)

NickZ said:


> You can buy a new card from any provider.
> 
> It'll cost you €10 including €5 of credit. You'll then have to make sure there is enough credit on the SIM to activate the offer. Usually if you buy a new SIM they don't charge you to activate an offer.
> 
> Usually Wind and 3 tend to be cheaper. Doesn't 3.UK have some sort of offer for use in Italy or is that gone?


Thanks Nick, have done a bit of Googling but havent found any info yet. Went into a 3 store in uk and they told me would have to buy the Sim once here. Think will go to a different store next time and take out the Sim first !


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

About Feel At Home. - About roaming & international charges - Roaming & international - Support - Three

Ask the UK store about that. 

I don't know if it makes sense for you to switch but it might make more sense then paying for 12 months in Italy.


----------



## suesi (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks again Nick. I will have to look into this again when back in the uk. I will def go and revisit a 3 store !


----------

